# What is cold room for?



## KUIPORNG

I have a basement cold room.... wondering what is it for... storing wine? ... anyhow... I don't like cold... can I frame it and insulated it to make it not cold... what about the two vents? can I cover them up to block cold air.... or install windows on them... I am interested in turning it into a workshop place if this is allowed by the code...


----------



## J187

I believe it used for storing beers. Mostly by home brewers and those who keep whole kegs on hand. Or just anything else that you need to regulate to a colder temperature and want to save energy cooling...


----------



## KUIPORNG

If it is used to store beer, will it be too cold causing things to fozen in the winter...


----------



## J187

Depends on what it was designed for, maybe produce, maybe beer, I THINK some people even use them for animal meat. To my knowledge, the temp could be "tuned" to various temps for various things.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

KUIPORNG said:


> I have a basement cold room.... wondering what is it for... storing wine? ...


Sounds like a 'root cellar'...


----------

